# Am I wrong? Taliban behead children



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

The Taliban initiated an attack near the Kabul airport and chopped the heads off of two children. This kind of behavior relegates these religious zealots to the level of scat. I would have absolutely no compunction about killing one of these animals and when I finished, go to lunch. I have utterly dehumanized radicalized Muslims now. Kill them all. ::redsnipe::



Kabul, Afghanistan (CNN) -- Taliban militants beheaded two children in southern Afghanistan, a provincial governor's office said.

The beheadings occurred in Kandahar province, the provincial governor's office said Monday.

One of those slain was a 10-year-old boy. The other was age 16.

A press release issued by the office said the militants caught and beheaded the 10-year-old Sunday after he had collected food waste from a trash bin in the area of a security checkpoint.

There were no immediate details about the 16-year-old.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

They are PURE ANIMALS!!! Screw Allah and the Prophet Muhammed! I bet they like camels in the most biblical way. The Muslim religion is the reason for the majority of the deaths in the east..


----------



## grinder37 (Mar 1, 2013)

Sickening and saddening.If there was ever a religion that this world would be far better without,it's these filthy goat molesters.Really?,beheading for digging food out of a trash bin,let alone the fact it was a hungry 10yr old boy.I question their humanity....on second thought,no I don't question it at all.

Good thing i'm not the president..oh wait,there's a muslim there too.


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

These disgusting excuses for human beings have forfeited their oxygen priviliges.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

The Muslim religion exists mostly through the application of brutal force, unfortunately not much different than our current government which (gasp) is heads by a Muslim.

I didn't capitalie Muslim my choice.... Freeking spell check.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Taliban? Not to be joking, but CNN can find the taliban? Im sorry, I dont know/want to know about what it means to be muslim, but, taliban- we need a shoot on sight policy, I know its probabaly hard to tell the difference, but come on.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Deebo said:


> taliban- we need a shoot on sight policy


I disagree. Shooting is too humane for those animals. We need to draw and quarter them; then spread their remains to the four corners of their city. If they want to fight like the 7th century, we need to oblige. They chose the tune, we need to learn the dance.


----------



## StarPD45 (Nov 13, 2012)

What do you expect? Their "god" was a pedophile. :evil:


----------



## Prince Humperdink (Nov 9, 2012)

Pigs blood is a good start.Let your imagination take you...


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

Prince Humperdink said:


> Pigs blood is a good start.Let your imagination take you...


I like students of history


----------



## Dr. Prepper (Dec 20, 2012)

*islam - one of the many faces of satan*


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

Inor said:


> I disagree. Shooting is too humane for those animals. We need to draw and quarter them; then spread their remains to the four corners of their city. If they want to fight like the 7th century, we need to oblige. *They chose the tune, we need to learn the dance*.


This! Forget this BS of winning hearts and minds. You go in hard until their mind is broken and their heart is no longer in the fight. Why do you think Germany was left a pile of rubble? Ya, part of it was to destroy infrastructure, but the other reason was to break the national will to fight and remove any support for the regime that brought the hell storm home to begin with.


----------



## pastornator (Apr 5, 2013)

We can cure this and many other problems rather inexpensively but lack the will to do so. 

All it takes is an armored tank division followed by D-9 dozers. Lower the blade at the border and start pushing until there is no more problem city, then sell the prime real estate to recover costs.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

There are actually places in Afghanistan where pedophilia is common. They call it Bacha Bazi (boy play). The whole religion is sick and twisted.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

The only way to stop the zealots is to take away their incentive.
Killing them rewards them with an eternity of bliss so that is the last thing you want to do.

*This is going to be graphic so if you are easily grossed out then just skip this post.*

If we cut their lower legs off they cannot get around freely. 
Cut their forearms off so they cannot write to influence others or hold a Koran.
Punch out their eardrums so they cannot hear questions or answer the call to prayer.
Remove their eyes so they cannot learn anything new, read from any book, and understand what anyone is saying or doing.
Remove their teeth so they can only eat soft foods.
Remove their genitals so they cannot take a wife or slave.
Send them home or to the sponsoring country and let them go.

What you have left is a muslim who is at the mercy of the charity of others. He cannot pray or take a pilgrimage to clean his soul. He is, by his own religion, never to make it to heaven. He will be pitied instead of celebrated as a martyr. He cant even commit suicide. If you do that to a few of the zealots, especially the ones high up in control of others then they learn that to be a fanatic is to lose everything.

If you still get fanatics then do the same to the entire family and their relatives and friends.
If being a terrorist reduces the entire family to charity cases with no hope of heaven then it will stop.

I understand that this will never happen but it is the only way to "win" the war on terrorism.

I do not advocate doing this to all muslims - only those who choose to follow the lead of extremists to become terrorists. It will teach them that terror is a mirror with their own reflection.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Now the Turks are protesting against a secular government and demanding a theocracy. You say "Arab Spring" I say big trouble. A religious government is never a good thing.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

PaulS said:


> The only way to stop the zealots is to take away their incentive.
> Killing them rewards them with an eternity of bliss so that is the last thing you want to do.
> 
> *This is going to be graphic so if you are easily grossed out then just skip this post.*
> ...


I have always said that if you kill the closest 10 people to terrorists and suicide bombers it might help people speak up more about them.. A lot of these terrorists have family and friends that know what they are doing. If they were held more accountable maybe they wouldn't be so quiet about it..MAYBE..

Personally,
I think we need to take every terrorist we have locked up out back and smack em in the head with a hammer. We are about $17 trillion in debt and paying something like $1-$3million EACH per year to keep these guys locked up!! Our civilization has gotten way to friggin soft and we are paying the price for it! GOD forbid you offend someone anymore. I am about tired of the liberal PC fruitcakes we have trying to run everything these days.
The scary part is the next generation coming up is going to be brainwashed into this thinking. The majority of schools and especially colleges are liberal anymore, Not to mention the majority of the government workers and politicians. It seems as if you almost need to be a liberal to work in government anymore. Hell, it took about 3 years for the IRS scandal to come to the surface.. We are in a WORLD of trouble if something doesn't change very soon!!!


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

And yet, American liberals have fainting spells when our Marines urinate on the corpse of a taliban. That is why this country is doomed.
(Army guys would have laid a turd across the corpses forehead before urinating on it. Go Army!)


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> And yet, American liberals have fainting spells when our Marines urinate on the corpse of a taliban. That is why this country is doomed.
> (Army guys would have laid a turd across the corpses forehead before urinating on it. Go Army!)


 The sissified American civilians have no idea what is going on overseas. It's like they sit around and look for stuff to bitch about.. But they don't have the balls to put on a uniform and go overthere themselves...


----------



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

The next World War will most likely be between the Christian nations of the West and the Jews from Israel and elsewhere, against the Muslim nations and perhaps aided by Russia and China (supposedly atheistic) and their respective allies.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Those ain't spires on the Kremlin, son. Those is minarets! Them Rooskies is Mooslims! Fetch me the skattergun boy! We's a feudin.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Common in the muslim culture , children ,women it don't madder. I wish some of you could see how they do it . It is not done in a clean quick way .


----------



## Scotty12 (Jan 5, 2013)

The Taliban has implants put into their heads and can talk to god. They are inserted directly into their forehead. these remarkable implants range in size from .223 to .50 cal.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> Common in the muslim culture , children ,women it don't madder. I wish some of you could see how they do it . It is not done in a clean quick way .


I have seen it done on the video of the contractor several years ago. It was one of the most disgusting things I have ever seen. I wish I didn't see it to this day. I still think about his screams and gurgling. I truly feel for his family and hope the people that did it suffer in the most horrific and painful way!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gallo Pazzesco (Dec 22, 2012)

csi-tech, I could not agree with you more. I would disect one, if caught, slowly, piece by piece and feed it to the pigs while he watched, one digit, one limb, at a time. I would hire a doctor and give him a blood transfusion to keep him alive until every digit, every limb, both ears, eyelids, all had been carved-off and fed to the pigs while he was forced to watch his own body being fed to the pigs.

Then, when there was nothing left but a head and torso I would toss him in, alive, for the pigs to do the rest.

And I would have absolutely zero problem doing it to one of those scum bags.


----------



## Gallo Pazzesco (Dec 22, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> Common in the muslim culture , children ,women it don't madder. I wish some of you could see how they do it . It is not done in a clean quick way .


The way they do it, as you and I know apparently, is to hog tie their victim ... then they roll them over on their side and insert their blade, sharp edge out, behind the windpipe in the soft meaty front part of the neck, then they slice outward, sawing if their knife is dull ... once they've made that cut then they pull the head back, by the hair, and saw the rest of the head off and, once finished, they place it on the back or the chest of the victim for all to see.


----------



## Scotty12 (Jan 5, 2013)

The only way to deal with people like that is with extreme malice.


----------



## dpadams6 (Nov 8, 2012)

PrepConsultant said:


> There are actually places in Afghanistan where pedophilia is common. They call it Bacha Bazi (boy play). The whole religion is sick and twisted.


I've read a few articles describing how most males in the muslim cult have been molested as children by another muslim male


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

dpadams6 said:


> I've read a few articles describing how most males in the muslim cult have been molested as children by another muslim male


Sure gives ya a reason to love the muslim religion, huh?


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

My message to the muslim world is this- 
A heck of a lot of westerners don't like the way Israel took Palestine off the Palestinians, and a lot also don't like the way the US and other nations are pouring cash and weapons into Israel, and a lot don't like us sending troops to Iraq/Afgh.
But when you go around cutting peoples heads off and doing other nasty stuff, you're just making westerners hate you and you achieve nothing, so instead start opening negotiations and take your grievances to places like the United Nations.


----------



## Lazerus2000 (Jun 15, 2013)

Radical Muslims aren't the only ones with a proven history of pedophilia, ethnic cleansing, and murder of children.
Just look at what the Christian Brothers did to the Native children in the residential schools in Canada just a few years ago.

Never mind what the Christian Churches historically did to apostates and heretics [ burning at the stake and worse ].
http://markhumphrys.com/christianity.killings.htmlhttp://markhumphrys.com/christianity.killings.html

So why are you'all whipping yourselves into a frenzy at what the Muslims are doing half a world away?
Why aren't you just as outraged at what the Christian churches are doing right here at home??
Catholic sex abuse cases - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

IMHO, MOST religions have their own history of abuse to atone for.
And as an EX-Catholic alter boy, 
I can speak with some experience on this issue.

*"Let he who is without sin cast the first stone".*
HMmmmm??


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

Lazerus2000 said:


> ...Just look at what the Christian Brothers did to the Native children in the residential schools in Canada just a few years ago.....the Christian Churches historically did to apostates and heretics burning at the stake....
> Why aren't you just as outraged at what the Christian churches are doing right here at home?


True Christians don't do that stuff..
The phonies can't get under Jesus's radar_-"Not all who call me "Lord,Lord" will enter the kingdom of heaven. Then I'll tell them plainly, I never knew you, *get away from me"* (Matt 7:21-23)_


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

Lazerus2000 said:


> Radical Muslims aren't the only ones with a proven history of pedophilia, ethnic cleansing, and murder of children.
> Just look at what the Christian Brothers did to the Native children in the residential schools in Canada just a few years ago.
> 
> Never mind what the Christian Churches historically did to apostates and heretics [ burning at the stake/ ].
> ...


The Muslim religion is the one know for it's extreme violence! Don't get me started on Catholics and little boys though..


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

PrepConsultant said:


> ..Don't get me started on Catholics and little boys though..


We had a Catholic chaplain at school, he used to stride around in his long black cassock glaring at us with a face sour as shit, he must have put hundreds of pupils off Jesus over the years


----------



## Lazerus2000 (Jun 15, 2013)

Don't get me wrong ... I am NOT picking on Christians here and defending Muslims.

*I hate intolerance of any kind *[ Yeah, that was sarcasm ]
and really hate any and ALL those Religious Intolerants who would *KILL in the name of God.*

And I find it interesting [ and sad ] how easily mass media, religions and the governments of the world can manipulate the masses to demonise some segment of fellow human beings as *THE ENEMY.* 
There by creating a condition where any thing [ even HORRIBLE THINGS ]can be done to *THE ENEMY* 
justified in the name of ...
*Political Correctness?
Religion?
Patriotism?*

SHEEP will stampede at a sudden loud noise,
the sheep dogs alert and sniff suspiciously,
and may not follow the herd down the path to panic.
Just my thoughts on religion and violence,
and perhaps mass manipulation through PROPAGANDA!!
*YPMMV
LAZ 1*


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

Evil has been done under the name of or cover of God. This does not make God or the worship of him evil. It does mean we should reject evil and embrace God.


----------



## Gallo Pazzesco (Dec 22, 2012)

Lazerus2000 said:


> Radical Muslims aren't the only ones with a proven history of pedophilia, ethnic cleansing, and murder of children.
> Just look at what the Christian Brothers did to the Native children in the residential schools in Canada just a few years ago.
> 
> Never mind what the Christian Churches historically did to apostates and heretics [ burning at the stake and worse ].
> ...












You really want to know the big difference between what you just blah blah blah's about and what the radical Muslims are doing over there ... really? I doubt it, but I'm going to give it a shot anyways.

Pedophiles here are tried, and if found guilty they are convicted and if convicted they are sent to prison where there is a special hell awaiting them among the inmates.

Christians quit burning people at the stake centuries ago.

Christians quit cutting off heads in the name of God centuries ago.

Using the Crusades as an excuse to excuse modern savage behavior by the Muslims is, to put it lightly, bravo sierra.

You really need to read the book, although I feel quite sure you never will, "The Politically Incorrect Guide to Islam and the Crusades." It might actually do wonders for you.

The only thing I'll even remotely agree with you about is that all organized religion has its warts - it comes from corruption through power. It's just that Radical Islam's warts are bordering on leprosy, as in pathological in nature. The worst radical religious we see here, on our society, are the church idiots out west that are always picketing the funerals of soldiers, et al. But they are not lopping heads-off or stoning women to death or circumcising their women, etc. But I'm sure you're going to try to find some remote example in Nova Scotia or the like proving otherwise.

And oh, sorry to hear that you were a sexually abused alter boy. That movie "Sleepers" probably brings-back some bad memories huh? Bummer.

Yeah, I've got a real problem with Catholics on that level - I do - but look at the bright side, those guys got what was coming to them, amirite?

And before you call me a Muslim hater - I don't hate any particular group of people or religion ... except the Dutch.


----------

